# Crochet Lovers Unite, Share your links!



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.caron.com/projects/a_crochet.html
http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/08/free-cat-patterns-to-crochet.html

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_buntings.php

http://crochetnmore.com/123freepat.htm

http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-projects-knitting-crochet.aspx

http://freevintageknitcrochet.blogspot.com/

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/

http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2010/01/28/stitch-of-the-week-ball-stitch/
http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-crochet-project-mini-christmas-stocking.aspx
:shock:


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

thank you for all the links
will look into them after the holidays
for new projects

phyllianna


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's another link from Women's Day which give 20 of their favorite sites with evaluations include how many patterns are on the individual sites.

http://www.womansday.com/home/craft-ideas/Our-20-Favorite-Crochet-Sites


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

thankyou soooo! much 

Happy Holidays to you and yours


Phyllianna


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. Bookmarked them so I can refer to them after the holidays.
Cheryl D


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks ladies, I hope to see more links put in this post as we get through the holidays and get back to Hookin' LOL


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great links you ladies are great.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you! Found a cool cat draft dodger to make for my Mother-in-law. Been looking for one.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is one I think I forgot. Be sure to sign up for her news letter if you like her stuff. I got this cute hat today from her
http://amray1976.blogspot.com/2011/12/crochet-lightning-mcqueen-child-hat.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CrochetCreativeCreations-FreePatterns+%28Crochet+Creative+Creations-+Free+Patterns%29

http://www.blogger.com/profile/00689516381600403154

Doggie here, she has an owl, and a PUG and a few others as well! 
http://lisalovesyarn.blogspot.com/2010/12/dachshund-amigurumi-crochet-pattern.html :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, no....more wonderful patterns & not enough time. I just HAVE to make the Lightning McQueen hat for my 3-yr. old g-son. He loves anything L. McQueen.

Thx.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL Be sure to post when you finish! I would love to see 


virginia42 said:


> Oh, no....more wonderful patterns & not enough time. I just HAVE to make the Lightning McQueen hat for my 3-yr. old g-son. He loves anything L. McQueen.
> 
> Thx.


These preemie hats work up in a jiffy!!

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/preemie-hats
:mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/
http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/
http://crochet.about.com/
Ok this one is ALL cats~:O)
http://crochet.about.com/od/freecrochetpatterns/tp/Cat-Patterns.htm

*****WARNING: This next one has a LOT of different contributors, dont visit till you have time to browse!

http://freecrochetpatterns.weebly.com/free-crochet-patterns.html

Simple slippers
http://zoomyummy.com/2011/01/21/how-to-make-simple-crochet-slippers/

OK enough torture for today See ya!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Heres another goodie for you 
http://www.cbel.com/crochet_crafts/
this is one to bookmark for sure....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Got a fun one today. It is a calendar for 2012 for an Amigurumi every month!!! FREE
http://www.interweavestore.com/Crochet/Patterns/Crochet-Me-Presents-the-2012-Amigurumi-Calendar-Projects-eBook.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html
:thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, I want to see if anyone is still watching this post. I found a hat today called, get ready, you ready???? Ok its called "Cat Corpse Hat" :O Pm me if you want it!!


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know how to post the pattern, but found a really neat afghan of the USA. It's knit & says for experienced knitters. Looks really cool. I'm hopefully gonna try to convert it to crochet. It's a free pattern: www.lionbrand.com Type in LION COUNTRY AFGHAN under the search.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Ok, I want to see if anyone is still watching this post. I found a hat today called, get ready, you ready???? Ok its called "Cat Corpse Hat" :O Pm me if you want it!!


Do I dare ask for a pic?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I want to see if anyone is still watching this post. I found a hat today called, get ready, you ready???? Ok its called "Cat Corpse Hat" :O Pm me if you want it!!
> ...


Nope. Better, you get a link! http://witchywiche.blogspot.com/2011_08_01_archive.html
Let me know what you think!! I think I want one in black!! :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.justcrochet.com/
http://www.justcrochet.com/
http://www.craftown.com/crochet.htm


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

SoI am adding a cute set today!! Neck Warmer and wrist cuffs, Crochet
http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-chic-and-simple-neck-warmer/

http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-wrist-cuffs/



hennalady said:


> http://www.caron.com/projects/a_crochet.html
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/08/free-cat-patterns-to-crochet.html
> 
> http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_buntings.php
> ...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

hennalady said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


Unusual - but yet cute.
Definitely black...ah...and with red eyes.  
Thanks for the link...have it bookmarked.


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you seen The Royal Sisters
Her tea cozy is cute.it's a happy site
Also GROOVY CROCHET BY Vintage creations is a trip.
sorry I don't know how to highlight links


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Mummsie! I am going to look right now! ;0


mummsie said:


> Have you seen The Royal Sisters
> Her tea cozy is cute.it's a happy site
> Also GROOVY CROCHET BY Vintage creations is a trip.
> sorry I don't know how to highlight links


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

I am going to have to save this page for future browsing. After knitting for a few years my crochet muscles are itching for a workout. Thank you for all the links.


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't worry Henna, I do not always respond right away but I am reading/most of the threads. My fingers have only so much energy per day. I can't wait to see those sites you posted.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

dena said:


> Don't worry Henna, I do not always respond right away but I am reading/most of the threads. My fingers have only so much energy per day. I can't wait to see those sites you posted.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You mean this one?
http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feyarn&resultPageTemplate=ResultPage.html&resultItemTemplate=ResultItem.txt&noResultPageTemplate=NoResultPage.html&case=no&primaryServer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lionbrand.com&minPrice=0&noBoolean=1&searchText=+LION+COUNTRY+AFGHAN&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&sT=1



CherylD said:


> Don't know how to post the pattern, but found a really neat afghan of the USA. It's knit & says for experienced knitters. Looks really cool. I'm hopefully gonna try to convert it to crochet. It's a free pattern: www.lionbrand.com Type in LION COUNTRY AFGHAN under the search.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Unbelievable that there are so many sites. Where do you find the time to look for them? Have bookmarked for future projects. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been at it for YEARS!! And I work at home a lot as a caregiver with free time while my seniors are napping LOL 


budasha said:


> Unbelievable that there are so many sites. Where do you find the time to look for them? Have bookmarked for future projects. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

hennalady said:


> http://www.caron.com/projects/a_crochet.html
> http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/08/free-cat-patterns-to-crochet.html
> 
> http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_buntings.phphttp://www.crochetme.com/Crochet-Amigurumi-Patterns/
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This site has plenty of free crochet patterns for bags that are calling your name. If you're looking for something to wear on a day-to-day basis we have that, if you're looking for a backpack for your kids, we have that. Check out our crochet bag patterns here. Whatever occasion you are looking for, we have something just for you. Crocheting your own bags can be so much fun. Make one for yourself or make one for a friend. Free crochet patterns for bags always make for a nice gift too.

Backpacks
Clutches
Totes

Backpacks

Bookbag Backpack- Take your child back to school while looking cool with this crochet backpack. An I/9 hook is suggested to crochet this crochet bag pattern.

Cool Crochet Backpack- Free crochet patterns for bags is exactly where this pattern falls. Give the look of camoflauge with this pattern.

Recycled Plarn Backpack- This is a really neat pattern as it is made out of recycled plastic bags. Help save the environment with this cool pattern.

Clutches

Beaded Clutch Purse- The circular beading pattern on this clutch really adds to the detailing. This can be used during the day or at night.

Flower Detail Clutch Purse- Delicate crochet flowers border this clutch purse. It's a free crochet pattern for bags that you'll love.

Tunisian Cable Clutch- You can use any color you wish with this pattern, but I really love the pink. The handles are made of yarn for a nice flow.

Totes

Cute Crochet Tote Bag- This crochet tote pattern looks store-bought. The bamboo handles really give it a certain style.

Basic Plarn Tote- Crochet yourself an eco friendly tote bag by using up old plastic bags. It's perfect to tote around with you at the beach. 
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Bag-Patterns/A-List-of-Top-Crochet-Bag-Patterns/ct/1


----------



## TodaysTreasure (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a free patterns section in my blog for knitting and crochet. Most of public domain patterns that I've come across from old (40s - 60's) magazines.

http://todaystreasureshoptalk.blogspot.com/p/free-patterns-tutorials.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Found one more
http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/crochet/
They have some knitting and crocheting patterns,


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

YAY!! Another one I have not seen  Thanks Mummsie


mummsie said:


> Found one more
> http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/crochet/
> They have some knitting and crocheting patterns,


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/
AND
http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Yup. One more. Has anyone counted?? Love a new adventure into a web-site


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

mummsie said:


> Yup. One more. Has anyone counted?? Love a new adventure into a web-site


 Ummm sorry :mrgreen: 
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/patterns.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Wonderful sites and information Thank you all for the information


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Sarah Jo said:


> Wonderful sites and information Thank you all for the information


Hope everyone has fun crocheting. My famil dubbed me the happy hooker


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

mummsie said:


> Yup. One more. Has anyone counted?? Love a new adventure into a web-site


I tried to alaphabetize the web sites some may be mixed. Its the only way I know to rule out doubles. Hope this helps. All the sites I have were already listed so I did this.

Crochet web sites

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Bag-Patterns/A-List-of-Top-Crochet-Bag-Patterns/ct/1

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/

http://ambassadorcrochet.com/2010/01/28/stitch-of-the-week-ball-stitch/

http://amray1976.blogspot.com/2011/12/crochet-lightning-mcqueen-child-hat.html?utm_source...

They have some knitting and crocheting patterns,
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/
AND
http://www.patternsforcrochet.co.uk/

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/patterns.html

http://www.blogger.com/profile/00689516381600403154

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/patternFinder.fcgi?search=Search&store=%2Fstores%2Feya...

http://www.canadianliving.com/crafts/crochet/

http://www.caron.com/projects/a_crochet.html

http://www.cbel.com/crochet_crafts/

http://www.craftown.com/crochet.htm

http://crochet.about.com/

Ok this one is ALL cats~:O)
http://crochet.about.com/od/freecrochetpatterns/tp/Cat-Patterns.htm

http://crochet-mania.blogspot.com/

http://crochetnmore.com/123freepat.htm

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/baby_buntings.php

http://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-wrist-cuffs/

http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/08/free-cat-patterns-to-crochet.html

http://curly-girl-crochet-etc.blogspot.com/2009/09/my-baby-snow-bunny.html

http://freecrochetpatterns.weebly.com/free-crochet-patterns.html

http://freevintageknitcrochet.blogspot.com/

http://www.justcrochet.com/

http://lisalovesyarn.blogspot.com/2010/12/dachshund-amigurumi-crochet-pattern.html

http://www.myhq.com/public/c/r/crochetpoet/

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/preemie-hats

Simple slippers
http://zoomyummy.com/2011/01/21/how-to-make-simple-crochet-slippers/

http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-projects-knitting-crochet.aspx

http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-crochet-project-mini-christmas-stocking.aspx

http://witchywiche.blogspot.com/2011_08_01_archive.htmlhttp://www.crochetspot.com/crochet-pattern-chic-and-simple-neck-warmer/

http://www.womansday.com/home/craft-ideas/Our-20-Favorite-Crochet-Sites

*****WARNING: This next one has a LOT of different contributors, dont visit till you have time to browse!
http://www.interweavestore.com/Crochet/Patterns/Crochet-Me-Presents-the-2012-Amigurumi-Ca...


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Sarah Jo said:


> Sarah Jo said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful sites and information Thank you all for the information
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow that's great thank you. "Happy Hooker" huh?? Could be alot worse :wink: 

Keepin' the needles warm....


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I like it mostly because I have come across many knitters that ask me where to find some one to do crochet for them, I always reply "I guess you will have to HIRE A HOOKER!" LOLOLO


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice list of charity crochet:
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-for-Charity


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.crochetspot.com/charity/


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Sarah Jo said:


> mummsie said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. One more. Has anyone counted?? Love a new adventure into a web-site
> ...


2more sites,

http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/info/crochet-pattern-abbreviations.html

http://www.michaels.com/Crochet-Abbreviations-Master-List/ae0365,default,pg.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

I love Purple kitty! Cant believe I left it out, THANX
http://www.michaels.com/All-Crochet/projects-yarnandneedlecrafts-allcrochet,default,sc.html


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Cute Capelet!
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/14010/showcontent.aspx



Sarah Jo said:


> Sarah Jo said:
> 
> 
> > mummsie said:
> ...


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

How about a Ring??? You could even use tiny wire......... 24-34 ga is good to work with.
http://www.crochettoday.com/blog/free-ring-pattern



HennaLadyKim said:


> Cute Capelet!
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/14010/showcontent.aspx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/112298.aspx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

ooooo. some pretty,pretties :wink:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Got a couple more links for ya!
http://www.carmenstatham.blogspot.com/
http://knitpossible.blogspot.com/2010/07/summer-booties.html
http://crochetology.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/T209C-IntlCrochetSymbols.pdf
http://crochetology.net/photos/
http://crochetology.net/category/free-patterns/


mummsie said:


> ooooo. some pretty,pretties :wink:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

I think i'm lovin'these links!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I know I do!!!! Check out this set of knits I found today: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61776-1.html#1095587



mummsie said:


> I think i'm lovin'these links!! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.piece-by-piece.net/index.htm
Scroll through this one!! Fun stuff


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice little site for you today, and a great scarf!
http://crochetology.net/2012/02/wave-scarf-with-florets-free-pattern/



HennaLadyKim said:


> How about a Ring??? You could even use tiny wire......... 24-34 ga is good to work with.
> http://www.crochettoday.com/blog/free-ring-pattern
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh thank you for such wonderful sites!...I have been looking for some really good sites and I think I have found some. Thanks again.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Feel free to add any we have not posted already! We can never have too many sources!! Keep an eye on this posting as I add to it a lot. I also have a lot of good crochet projects in my bookmarks if you want to check it out 


Lindylou22 said:


> Oh thank you for such wonderful sites!...I have been looking for some really good sites and I think I have found some. Thanks again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Cute freebie here!
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/lake-house-hat-scarf :mrgreen:


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice work. It looks really warm. Thanks for the link too.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

http://littlemissocean.blogspot.com/



Sarah Jo said:


> Sarah Jo said:
> 
> 
> > mummsie said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the organizing. My eyes would be zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz if I tried. :shock:


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I amy have missed some! Sorry  I posted the crocodile stitch today at http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-10.html#1146344 in case you want to see it! Very versatile stitch in uses.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I cant remember if I posted this one, but it is a great little site with tutorials and patterns! http://www.crochetspot.com/archives/



Hippie Chick said:


> http://littlemissocean.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice pdf for today!
http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/MC_Spring_Blossoms_Ebook.pdf Courtesy of Leisure arts and http://www.bestfreecrochet.com/?attachment_id=6599


Hippie Chick said:


> I cant remember if I posted this one, but it is a great little site with tutorials and patterns! http://www.crochetspot.com/archives/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

